# Retten.exe File Missing



## john2346 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi guys, new to all this asking and stuff so here goes.

My medion 1600+ xp has been getting slower by the day. I upgraded memory run all known spyware, antivirus etc. Discovered no restore option last weekend. As i have extended warranty on mu ol machine I called helpp line. On tring to do a controlled recovery we discovered that RETTEN.exe is missing. I understand that this refers to restore. I also have missing pound sign and @ sign which incidently i have to press inverted commas for. These are just some of the signs for missing retten file.

I am now awaiting a new recovery disk to start again. Just mentioning it as there was several strings refering to missing retten file. Hope this helps.


----------

